# nginx impressions



## anomie (Sep 29, 2009)

Just curious: are you using nginx for any projects? Care to share details and your impressions? 

TBH, I wasn't very familiar with it until recently. My interest was piqued after nginx was mentioned in the Sep 2009 Netcraft survey. Also, last week I received a contract invite asking if I've worked with nginx. (At the time I was thinking, "hmm?")

-------

edit: a "nginx" query turns up loads of hits on this forum; apparently I missed the memo. 

Regardless, I'd still be interested in the answers to my questions.


----------



## dh (Sep 29, 2009)

I've been using nginx as a pop3/imap proxy for couple of years. It has been rock solid and stable thus far.


----------



## anomie (Sep 30, 2009)

@dh: Thanks for replying. Clearly I have a new app to tinker with.


----------



## vivek (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, nginx is rock solid. One my client push 50-60Mbps at peak serving millions and millions page views per month. I used it for load balancing. It is rock solid and stable product. Also, if you get DoS problem with Apache, it can be easily handled with nginx. Lighttpd is also good.


----------



## blake (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been using nginx as a pop/imap/smtp proxy for over a year. Its very stable, and I haven't encountered a single issue.

I've recently begun installing it as a standalone or proxying HTTP server and its been great.


----------



## anomie (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds fantastic. Thanks for the comments. 



			
				vivek said:
			
		

> Also, if you get DoS problem with Apache, it can be easily handled with nginx.



That occurred to me, too, especially after this latest Apache / squid problem.


----------



## cgill27 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jumping on the nginx bandwagon, I agree, its awesome!  Very fast and stable.

While i'm here, and "sorry to hijack this thread" does anybody have any steps for getting perl cgi working with nginx?  I think its similar to how php is done, but i'm just not making the connection.

Thanks!


----------

